# the cheesemonger  choices



## bradger (Feb 23, 2020)

smoked another small batch of cheese today. had a lot of trouble getting the maze pellet working properly had a couple ignites luckily did not have the cheese on yet.  after the third try  finely got it working. 
 what was done 
1. garlic Basel
2. parsley chive 
3. tomato olive
4. 75 light white cheddar (low fat)
5. 50 light yellow cheddar (low fat)






 After smoke around 3 hours





Tooth picks relate to what they are numbered above.  color not quite what i would have liked before second smoke on Tuesday.   That dose will post when done.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 23, 2020)

looks good


----------



## bradger (Feb 25, 2020)

Here are the picks for the second smoke.





sealed and labeled


----------

